# International EMT Looking TO Level Up Training In USA Or Any Where Else HELP!!!!!



## Jevon Vallet (Jun 27, 2016)

I'M a EMT-B trying to become an EMT but needs some where to do my training HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello and welcome.

First, where are you currently?

Second, why are you trying to become something which you already are? We are going to need a little more information if you want some assistance.


----------



## Jevon Vallet (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm in the Caribbean St.Kitts and Nevis to be exact, And i'm an EMT-B I want to do my AEMT training.
Sorry my bad


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 28, 2016)

My bad, AK, my bad.


----------

